
Show HN: See what Elon, Steve, and Mark where up to when they were your age - Andrewbass
http://www.andrewbass.me/compareyourself/
======
Andrewbass
So the other day I was wondering what Elon Musk was up to when he was my age
and had to dig through his biography and an online timeline to find out. I
thought it would be cool to have an easy way to benchmark my life against the
lives of the greatest in Tech, so I built it. Enjoy!

